# Sticky  4X4 AND OFF-ROAD TOPICS ONLY, PLEASE



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

*OFF-ROAD ORIENTED TOPICS ONLY!*

Like the subject says...this forum section is for *"4x4 and Off-Road Action" threads only.* 

Please post general fix-it, fitment or mechanical questions in the main "Truck, 4x4, Offroad, Murano, Quest and SUV" section. Thank you!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> Like the subject says...this forum section is for *"4x4 and Off-Road Action" threads only.*
> 
> Please post general fix-it, fitment or mechanical questions in the main "Truck, 4x4, Offroad, Murano, Quest and SUV" section. Thank you!



Apparently, many people do not get the idea. I mean it. Please post general repair and non-offroading topics in the appropriate areas.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Bump for a repeat of above post. Post your threads in the appropriate area, people. Come on. The all-caps topic at the very top of the page apparently isn't very readable, eh?


----------

